# Mazeppa Grey metallic (paint code N8)



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Here are a few photos of a car in Mazeppa Grey metallic (paint code N8). This paint is also available with the Piano lacquer (Klavierlack) finish on it. It is a standard paint colour.
*Mazeppa Grey metallic (paint code N8)*


----------



## MoreA4 (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: Mazeppa Grey metallic (PanEuropean)*

Keep these pics comming!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Nice color, kinda of a smokey purple grey...interesting klavierlack on metalic (instead of solid)


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Mazeppa Grey metallic (MoreA4)*

This is actually my favourite colour of the whole bunch - I was going to order a car in this colour, until my dealer made me an offer I could not refuse on a 'basic black' W12 he had in stock. You're right, it does have a faint hint of purple about it, but not too much. If you compare the head-on photo to the colour of the slate tiles in the courtyard, it's pretty clear it is a grey car.
The Tarantella black is also a very nice colour. I think VW put a lot of effort into picking the paint colours available for this car. I saw a lot of cars while I was in Dresden, and none of them were painted in what I would call an 'inappropriate' colour for the size and shape of the vehicle.
PanEuropean


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Mazeppa Grey metallic (PanEuropean)*

Still think its made out of glass.





















Quality


----------



## car_nut (Jul 13, 2001)

*Re: Mazeppa Grey metallic (PanEuropean)*

Are you able to choose any color with any "finish" for the Phaeton? The available options alone make the car worth being in the $100k and over class. At one time this sort of customizing was exclusive to RR & Bentley, with prices over $200k. The Phaeton really seems to be a Bentley sedan. Discounts and "lease specials" should not be available for this vehicle. When "considerations" are given to high profile individuals, it should be done as discreetly as Harry Winston or Bulgari. While discounting may or may not increase sales volume, it always devalues the product. 
I recall seeing a book of car ads from the last few decades and either RR or Bentley ran an ad depicting their car in motion with the caption: "At 70mph the loudest sound you'll hear is the ticking of the clock" Seems appropriate for the Phaeton.
Your photos are outstanding and VW should probably hire you to produce a brochure or documentary film for them. 



_Modified by car_nut at 11:01 PM 10-7-2004_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Mazeppa Grey metallic (car_nut)*

Photos re-hosted.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted again.

Michael


----------



## laser21 (Jan 25, 2012)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...r-Phaetons&p=77149444&viewfull=1#post77149444

Pictures of mine in mazeppa grey. On the sun its very purple from some angles, but I love the fact that its not flat black nor grey!


----------

